# Acana Ranchlands, anyone?



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

We're switching the Bisc from Taste of the Wild High Prairie to Acana Ranchlands, just for the sake of rotation (and to satisfy my curiosity about a possible chicken allergy). Does anyone feed this? The percentages are quite close to TOTW but there is no chicken and quite a lot of "stuff" (herbal things). I'd love to hear if you've had good or bad experiences with this...thanks!


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

Acana is excellent and worked well for us. Not sure if the Ranchlands was the specific type we tried (as we do not use if often because it's not at the stores we frequent most) but no complaints.  

I haven't tried TOTW yet...but it's on my "to try next" list.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

We've been really happy with TOTW, we just want to rotate between different foods. I also suspect that Biscuit might have a chicken intolerance, and unfortunately both of the chickenless TOTW flavors have less protein and fat than I'd like. But she's done great on TOTW and I would recommend it to anyone. I think the Acana smells sort of icky compared to TOTW, maybe a little bloody smelling? Blech. Biscuit also thinks TOTW is like the most delicious thing ever, which is always nice - although she is certainly not complaining about the Acana.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info hamandeggs! I've heard great things about TOTW and am just now going Grain free, so as soon as I have finished up my non-grain free and the Fromm, then I'll get another batch which will include the TOTW.  I'm a big fan of rotating too, so I understand!


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

Excellent dog food!! My alaskan malamute loves this formula. I bought two bags for him, and everytime he finished the food so quickly~
By the way, he is a picky eater. TOTW is also good, but Acana ranchland is better
I'm also love rotating dry food between different formula and brands, haha~ so, I also recommond Orijen Regional red formula!!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I have fed Ranchlands in my rotation/mix several times with no issues. I rotate through all of the Acana all life stages varieties and never have issues with the food. I normally feed the Grasslands though, I don't think there is chicken in it but there is duck. It has more protein variety than just red meat like the ranchlands so I stick with it now more often than Ranchlands. 

Good luck hope you nail his intolerance down


----------

